# RF mount video products in the works, could see an RF Cinema EOS camera



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 6, 2018)

> The last month or so has seen a steady stream to our inbox of EOS R and RF mount information. Some will obviously be wishlists, but some of the information will be accurate.
> We’ve been told on multiple occasions that an RF mount video product of some kind is in development. While only one of the comments mentioned a Cinema EOS camera, a couple of others said it would likely be outside of the Cinema EOS in its first iteration.
> Most of the people we have talked to seem to agree that we won’t see such a camera until 2020 at the earliest, and not to expect this kind of hardware announcement for NAB in April of 2019. The RF mount needs more native lenses before an RF mount video product makes sense.
> That said, I do wonder how many video shooters would appreciate an RF mount video product just to use the RF to EF filter adapters.



Continue reading...


----------



## captainkanji (Nov 6, 2018)

That filter adapter is something that I really want. Hoping that Canon releases a high MP mirrorless before 2021.


----------



## padam (Nov 6, 2018)

If the make a 'proper' Cinema camera, they might even put in an internal ND filter as well, which would make it usable with RF (or any other adapted) glass as well, putting a bit more pressure on the Sony FS series. It is still far away anyway.
The first model should be more like an XC series body design with the 'standard' 8.8MP s35mm sensor with the RF-mount to accept the adapter, slotted well below the C200.
Either way, they have a ton of options, so many rumour possibilities.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Nov 6, 2018)

The RF mount gives more flexibility to use many different types of lenses. A full frame 4k sensor that also has a s35 4k crop mode like the Sony A7III would be ideal.


----------



## mirage (Nov 6, 2018)

hehehe, so much for all those "EF mount will stay, not least because Canon cine products use it" ... 

Read my lips: EF is on life-support, but clinically dead.


----------



## fentiger (Nov 6, 2018)

mirage said:


> hehehe, so much for all those "EF mount will stay, not least because Canon cine products use it" ...
> 
> Read my lips: EF is on life-support, but clinically dead.


And my lips say not dead yet! Canon need a critical mass of RF users before life support is switched off, personally don't think EF will die for 10 years or more


----------



## mirage (Nov 6, 2018)

fentiger said:


> And my lips say not dead yet! Canon need a critical mass of RF users before life support is switched off, personally don't think EF will die for 10 years or more



depends how you define it.
1. launch of last new EF lens ... 1-2 years max. or already happened 
2. end of production for EF lenses ... 5+ years 
3. last factory-new EF lens sold ... hard to predict
4. end of service/no more spare parts for last EF lens model ... 10+ years out
5. last image captured with an EF lens ... hard to predict
6. last EF lens ceases to exist ... could be several 1000 years from now ... although these days EF lenses are unlikely to be buried air-sealed in a pyramid as funerary object alongside their pharaoh owner.


----------



## nchoh (Nov 6, 2018)

mirage said:


> depends how you define it.
> 1. launch of last new EF lens ... 1-2 years max. or already happened
> 2. end of production for EF lenses ... 5+ years
> 3. last factory-new EF lens sold ... hard to predict
> ...



By itself, your predictions look compelling,...

however, if you look at Canon's current line up of systems (lenses and bodies) your prediction has a lot of gaps! How are they going to fill all the segments that they are now occupying? Are they surely going to release APS-C R bodies? If so when? Or perhaps they are going to fill out the M line of lenses? Or perhaps you have some other combination of systems that you see Canon going for? I am sure Canon doesn't base their strategy just on lenses.


----------



## mirage (Nov 6, 2018)

nchoh said:


> By itself, your predictions look compelling,...
> however, if you look at Canon's current line up of systems (lenses and bodies) your prediction has a lot of gaps! How are they going to fill all the segments that they are now occupying? Are they surely going to release APS-C R bodies? If so when? Or perhaps they are going to fill out the M line of lenses? Or perhaps you have some other combination of systems that you see Canon going for? I am sure Canon doesn't base their strategy just on lenses.



I expect Canon to simply repeat what they did with DSLRs. Two product lines, one FF, one APS-C. 
* FF = EOS R: FF [not APS-C], high IQ, larger, more expensive, full lens assortment [like EF] 
* APS-C = EOS M: compact, decent IQ, affordable price, limited lens lineup only [similar to EF-S]


----------



## nchoh (Nov 6, 2018)

mirage said:


> I expect Canon to simply repeat what they did with DSLRs. Two product lines, one FF, one APS-C.
> * FF = EOS R: FF [not APS-C], high IQ, larger, more expensive, full lens assortment [like EF]
> * APS-C = EOS M: compact, decent IQ, affordable price, limited lens lineup only [similar to EF-S]



And they are going to replace 9 cameras with 3?


----------



## Etienne (Nov 6, 2018)

I am becoming doubtful that Canon can catch up with Sony in the video department. The RF is probably an awesome stills camera, but as a dual purpose with video, compromised, and as a video camera, meh. The C series video cameras are good, but Sony's are generally better and there's nothing to go up against the FS5 or the A7III, and both the FS5 and A7s will see another upgrade before Canon's first version of an RF video camera hits the shelves.
Sony will not sit are their hands for the next two years


----------



## EduPortas (Nov 6, 2018)

This will be a loooong transition period.


----------



## MartinF. (Nov 6, 2018)

mirage said:


> depends how you define it.
> 1. launch of last new EF lens ... 1-2 years max. or already happened
> 2. end of production for EF lenses ... 5+ years ...............................



I also think it will be at least 5 years out before there will be no new EF lenses. I know that the FD to EF mount switch in 1987 is not comparable, because the FD mount died almost instantly, but in the first 5 years Canon released 8,8 NEW EF lenses PER year, hereof 12 (twelve) in the first year 1987! (source EFlens.com) 
But still there is a long way to have the current setup, and Canon does not need the same speed thanks to the EF-RF adaptor.

My quess is that Canon will probably make at least a 1D mkIII and 5D mkV (and maybe - but I doubt a 6D mkIII) - but that could also be the end of new EF mount cameras, and by that also the end of new EF mount lenses - but still - we are 5-10 years out, and support of existing cameras and lenses is further 5-10 years out before end.


----------



## peterzuehlke (Nov 6, 2018)

I use mirrorless Sony alongside my 5d4 and from some of the comments I think either the people have never used mirrorless in a demanding shooting environment, or they have a lot of camera company stock  DPreview talking about the Canon going down to 2 FPS, and seeing myself the Nikon EVF image jumping when panning the camera, (with the IBIS is running) when I checked it out in the store won't get a whole lot of people who aren't satified with their phone pics to buy one I think.


----------



## Talys (Nov 6, 2018)

mirage said:


> depends how you define it.
> 5. last image captured with an EF lens ... hard to predict



That's a pretty safe bet, since there was just someone posting the other day who thought Canon's strategy for success was to service/promote FD lenses, or some such.

But anyways, EF isn't going anywhere, because Canon sells too many APSC DSLRs. EOS M and EOS R (and certainly not Nikon Z, lol) don't come remotely close to the real digital ILC cash cows - T6 and D3400


----------



## mirage (Nov 6, 2018)

nchoh said:


> And they are going to replace 9 cameras with 3?



4 EOS R models. just like FF DSLRs. EOS R (6D III+), EOS R100 (6D III), EOS 5R (5DS/R II), EOS 1R (1D-X III)

+ 3 croppers: EOS M50, M200, M5 II.

nothing more needed. no more shelve stuffers.


----------



## mirage (Nov 6, 2018)

Talys said:


> But anyways, EF isn't going anywhere, because Canon sells too many APSC DSLRs. EOS M and EOS R (and certainly not Nikon Z, lol) don't come remotely close to the real digital ILC cash cows - T6 and D3400




lol. Right now Canon probably is selling more M50s than all ******* mirrorslapping Rebels + 80Ds + 7D IIs + all Nikon crop slappers combined.


----------



## mirage (Nov 6, 2018)

EduPortas said:


> This will be a loooong transition period.




famous last words. Well suited as Canon Inc.'s Epitaph.


----------



## robotfist (Nov 7, 2018)

I am ready to move past EF. Bring on the Cinema RF. The C300 MK II is getting long in the tooth. Canon desperately needs a new cinema camera with a middle ground codec that can compete with Panasonic and Sony. I love my C200 but shooting Raw all the time is expensive and time consuming. Make the C300 MK III an RF camera that can use the EF lenses with the adapter. I'd bite.


----------



## syder (Nov 7, 2018)

'I do wonder how many video shooters would appreciate an RF mount video product just to use the RF to EF filter adapters'

In terms of cinema eos users very few. The drop in variable nd filter would be super useful for video on cameras without nds (ie everything outside the c series) but the cinema series have built in nds.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Nov 7, 2018)

There's a lot of discussion of Canon playing catch-up to Sony. The one thing that keeps Canon in the fight is still Canon color. The Panasonic and Sony camera color science is good enough and can be fixed in post, but my colleagues and I are still impressed with the skin tones out of the camera on the Canons. If Canon makes an appealing and affordable camera late in the game, we'll happily switch back.


----------



## TMHKR (Nov 7, 2018)

mirage said:


> lol. Right now Canon probably is selling more M50s than all ******* mirrorslapping Rebels + 80Ds + 7D IIs + all Nikon crop slappers combined.



The problem comes when you need to use a dedicated flash. Imagine mounting huge flashes on small M-bodies


----------



## mirage (Nov 7, 2018)

TMHKR said:


> The problem comes when you need to use a dedicated flash. Imagine mounting huge flashes on small M-bodies



no major problem for me. I just put Canon ST-E3-RT wireless commander in the hot-shoe and use one or more 600EX off-shoe. 

Best solution would of course be if Canon finally would start to integrate RT commanders into camera bodies. Ideally "optional & modular" as SD card [form factor] ... and 2 or 3 SD slots in every camera. Also, WiFi & LTE could go onto an SD card and GPS as well. Then everybody could buy the cards they want/need and quickly configure camera to the task at hand simply by inserting desired mix of SD cards/modules. 

Don't understand why it is not implemented that way. It would also nicely circumvent any issues with different FCC regulations / approvals in different continents/countries. Canon would just have to register the card modules, not camera bodies.


----------



## Memirsbrunnr (Nov 7, 2018)

Instead of video camera's I think they should diversivy their photo camera collection first. Hardly interested in video on regular camera's so this has a less than lukewarm interest for me


----------



## bgoyette (Nov 7, 2018)

I think and R system CineEos would be most likely a few years out after the R- still system begins to dominate canon's catalogue. Of course, the sensor blocks/mounts are replaceable on the CineEos line, but once photogs start not being able to use their fancy new R lenses on their video systems, there will be an absolute need for an R mount cine camera. Of course, what is a video camera if not a "mirrorless", so it would benefit in all the same ways in terms of lens design. I don't think the drop in filter thing is that big of a deal unless you're shooting ultrawides. Most cine guys using filters are going to be a proper matte box with large format filters anyway.


----------



## cpreston (Nov 8, 2018)

Canon could have a really tempting product update if they put together a C300 MKII replacement with a C700 full frame style sensor with an RF mount. This is especially true if they created some good locking mount adapters for PL and EF. The possibility of including a continuously variable aperture through the third ring on the RF lenses along with DPAF and the possibility of switching between full frame and S35 4K would be pretty tempting.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Nov 12, 2018)

Good news - there's enough room in the RF mount to fit the C100 internal ND assembly. There would be no point to a cinema RF mount without the ability to get NDs behind native RF lenses. I did some measurements and created the graphic below.


----------

